# Nice Tenoning jig, but....



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking

I have had one of these for a couple of years now, and I use it daily.

Currently I seem to be building an awfully lot of larger pieces that require mortise and tenon jointery (or maybe it is just the construction style that I have adopted as my own standard). With this jig I can now quickly and confidently produce a variety of tight fitting, functional tenons that greatly add to the strngth and integrity of my projects.

For my own usage, I did not have to make any alterations to the jig and it works famously on my Delta tablesaw.

So just to prop up and agree with you drfixit, a great product that works well in my shop as well.

Thanks for posting
Trev


----------



## himcules

that looks EXACTLY like my delta tenoning jig (except different paint). i had to move the miter slot bar on it to the 2nd set of holes as well.


----------



## Tennwood

I got the same jig and was putting it together last night and found the similar problem with my Dewalt benchtop saw. I was too tired to start fooling with it but am hoping that it will fit with the outer holes. If not, I will have to go with your plan. I was considering connecting a piece of maple to the face plate instead but I am not sure if it would use up too much of the runout. Your timing on this post was perfect.

Have you tried using it yet? I was a little uncertain about its quality, but the price was right. Glad to see it is working well for Trev. Let us know how it works for you.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## drfixit

Ive used mine several times and am pleased with it, just not too happy that next week it is on sale for $30 off what i paid for it.


----------



## GaryC

Got mine from Rockler and haven'got it adjusted yet. Probably need to drill holes like you did


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Got mine from Grizzly for $60. Now that I have the mortising attachment from Grizzly for my DP, I'm building a set of face plates on my shop cabinets.

Good review. Amazing how the Chinese are making these for everybody at such a wide price range.


----------



## mpientka

A thorough review. Thanks


----------



## NBeener

Just put mine together, today.

Left-tilt arbor Bosch saw, so … as instructed … I moved the miter bar, like you did.

And … like you … the face plate will now only get to within about 3/8" of the blade.

I took some scrap ply, cut it out on the bandsaw, though, and made a sacrificial face plate. Now … all is groovy.

I love this site. I was trying to figure out if I had dome something wrong, and … sure enough … somebody HERE had the answer for me!


----------



## drfixit

Glad I could be of help to some one. Your fix was probly easier than mine, but I wanted the scale to line up. Well that and I didnt think of your way first


----------



## Sawdust4Blood

I have one of these and love it. It allows me to consistently produce tight fitting tenons in a jiffy. Combined with a dedicated mortiser and it's now as easy as pie to do mortise and tenon joinery. Mine worked with my Ridgid TS3650 with no problems or need to move the miter bar. To be honest though, I never use the scale since I'm gonna test/tune with scrap each new setting anyhow.


----------

